# PMV 300 grants 2018?



## Noodlejaffa (Jun 20, 2017)

Everything seems to have gone quiet on the PMV 300 front. Has anyone had theirs granted in the last couple of months (esp if via London)? It’s early days for me - everything submitted including medical and police checks so just the waiting game.

Partner and I still dotting back and forward between UK and Oz every 8 weeks but getting to the stage where we’re not able to make definite plans in terms of flights, family for Xmas, plus of course our wedding, which is scheduled for January. 

So scouring forum posts for glimmers of any PMV 300 posts 😌☺


----------



## Sevenfold (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes I was thinking the same that 300 pmv seems to have gone quiet.
We submited our application(Beijing) in 21 December 2017
Meds request Early march and not heard anything since


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

There were a few in March through mid-April but I haven't seen much anything in the last few weeks.


----------



## Lightvirus (Mar 28, 2018)

We submitted our PMV 300 application on the 11th October via London office . Had a request for medical and police checks early Feb 2018 . Which were both submitted . Since then we have heard nothing .Very quiet indeed.


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

My fiance and I applied in November 2017 and were granted our PMV 300 in January 2018 - around a 2 month turnaround. Ours was processed at the Berlin office. 

They were pumping out quite a few applications (especially London, Berlin and even some from Ottawa) granted in around 2 or 3 months at the start of the year. It seems to have gone a little quieter since. 

Of course everything is to be taken with a grain of salt. Every case is different and you can never be sure with processing times.


----------



## Noodlejaffa (Jun 20, 2017)

My immigration agent said that it's likely the main issue is the resources for actually processing the applications that have been submitted. I've just been advised to keep adding any additional evidence that we get and to sit tight.

My fiancé arrives tomorrow into the UK so that at least will be a welcome distraction for a few weeks


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


----------



## Noodlejaffa (Jun 20, 2017)

sheilae said:


> Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


Ooh congratualtions! How exciting for you! Fingers crossed for everyone else &#128512;


----------



## Lightvirus (Mar 28, 2018)

sheilae said:


> Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


Congratulation's gives the rest of us hope !


----------



## Agape (Jan 30, 2018)

sheilae said:


> Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


Congratulations Sheilae!! That's great! Happy for you


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

sheilae said:


> Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


Hi congratulations. Good wishes for your future


----------



## Lightvirus (Mar 28, 2018)

I am pleased to say our PMV 300 visa was granted from the London office yesterday.
It was submitted Oct 11 2017 , medicals and police checks were requested Feb 2018.
The whole process took just over 7 months.


Good luck to the rest of you !


----------



## Prathu2921 (Sep 6, 2017)

Congratulations. Cheers to you and many wishes for your future


----------



## mleos777 (Mar 25, 2018)

*Congrat*



sheilae said:


> Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


Really Congratulations, I am waiting answer From November 17, 2017 My fiancé is from Thailand 17 April give more information about relationship and we are waiting, we have not idea how much more time. Is somebody have any idea about the granted visas from Thailand fiancé.


----------



## Sevenfold (Apr 4, 2018)

sheilae said:


> Hi guys, just got my visa today! Hopefully they put a few more through before the end of the financial year!


Had this reply today after I emailed then 
Pretty much says we have nothing to tell you.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

hello, any grants lately? PMV 300 grants seems quiet lately.


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

Granted today


----------



## Saud.s (Sep 20, 2018)

konji__ said:


> Granted today


when did you apply ? which country?


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

Saud.s said:


> when did you apply ? which country?


Feb 2018, Vietnam


----------



## Noodlejaffa (Jun 20, 2017)

I got mine from London on 30-10-18! Fly out to Oz this week. It’s been a crazy 6 days getting organised.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Noodlejaffa said:


> I got mine from London on 30-10-18! Fly out to Oz this week. It's been a crazy 6 days getting organised.


Congratulations!! Really happy for alot people getting their pmvs... now DIBP are processing application fast... I hope they keep their pace same and finalised my application before new year, so that i can celebrate new year with my fiancé.. fingers crossed &#129310;


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

wow Konji Congrats !!!!! happy for you !!!! hope you keep posting and helping on tihs forum !!! i am ldoging mine soon in January !


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

oichnas16 said:


> wow Konji Congrats !!!!! happy for you !!!! hope you keep posting and helping on tihs forum !!! i am ldoging mine soon in January !


will still be around as I apply for the next stage... will still need to read through these forums for tips


----------



## wembacr (Apr 15, 2018)

MZU said:


> Congratulations!! Really happy for alot people getting their pmvs... now DIBP are processing application fast... I hope they keep their pace same and finalised my application before new year, so that i can celebrate new year with my fiancé.. fingers crossed &#129310;


So do I... we want our PMV approved for Xmas


----------



## GoViet (Jul 12, 2018)

PMV 300 grant before Christmas would be great


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

wembacr said:


> So do I... we want our PMV approved for Xmas


&#128578;... when did you apply your pmv and from where?


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,
I applied for PMV 300 last October 2018, immediately after submitted the application, same time, I received an action flag- Medical was requested. I submitted it after a couple of days (3-4days). My Health Assessment and PMV 300 status is now received. So this Health assessment varies, because some received their medical request after few months.

Also, can you share the different status for grant?

1st stage - submitted
2nd stage - received
3rd stage - ?

Many thanks!


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi,
> I applied for PMV 300 last October 2018, immediately after submitted the application, same time, I received an action flag- Medical was requested. I submitted it after a couple of days (3-4days). My Health Assessment and PMV 300 status is now received. So this Health assessment varies, because some received their medical request after few months.
> 
> Also, can you share the different status for grant?
> ...


Every Partner visa receives a generic action flag for a medical once its lodged. Its not a request from a CO. That would come in message/email form. Hopefully your 300 will be decided in the next 12 months otherwise you may have to do your medical again


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

I see, thanks for the info. Hopefully it will be decided soon, medical here cost $310 aud.


----------



## krissycaits (Jan 11, 2018)

Applied for PMV: May 2018

Applied for 600 TV: August 2018 (to wait out the process in australia)
Arrived in Australia end of September 2018.

Had email from immigration asking me to leave Australia on 24th of October. Left November 10th, PMV granted November 12th.

Applied through London, fully front loaded. No agent or anything else.


----------



## GoViet (Jul 12, 2018)

Fiancée PMV Granted today 23/11/18
Applied Feb 2018
This forum and its members has been a great help and contributed to a successful outcome. You need to prove "beyond doubt" that the relationship is real. I Learnt on here, that means, submitting as much relevant documentation as you can.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

GoViet said:


> Fiancée PMV Granted today 23/11/18
> Applied Feb 2018
> This forum and its members has been a great help and contributed to a successful outcome. You need to prove "beyond doubt" that the relationship is real. I Learnt on here, that means, submitting as much relevant documentation as yu can.


Congratulations GoViet!!!where did u apply ur pmv from? Could you please let me know what evidence you provided to show your relationship is genuine... i am updating my Skype, whatsapp history that we are in touch every day.. plus what ever we are buying for each other ad gifts those receipts, our pictures, travels itineary... what should i do more to show that our relationship is genuine?


----------



## GoViet (Jul 12, 2018)

MZU said:


> Congratulations GoViet!!!where did u apply ur pmv from? Could you please let me know what evidence you provided to show your relationship is genuine... i am updating my Skype, whatsapp history that we are in touch every day.. plus what ever we are buying for each other ad gifts those receipts, our pictures, travels itineary... what should i do more to show that our relationship is genuine?


Hi My Fiancee applied from Vietnam
We submitted many photos, with names of people in photos and the place, of her visits to Perth and my visits to Vietnam and two other countries. I made a word document for each visit with about 20 photos. I included all boarding passes and hotel reciepts with both our names for the trips. 
I uploades all our whatsapp messages and I took screen shots of all our whatsapp video chat logs also screen shots of our facebook pages showing our holidays together including with mine and her families.
It is important to upload photos of your engagenment party with family. I also upload all reciepts for the ring and even photos from the store where we made the purchase. Anything you can think of will help. I am learning Vietnamese with an app so uploaded my monthly payment information.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

GoViet said:


> Hi My Fiancee applied from Vietnam
> We submitted many photos, with names of people in photos and the place, of her visits to Perth and my visits to Vietnam and two other countries. I made a word document for each visit with about 20 photos. I included all boarding passes and hotel reciepts with both our names for the trips.
> I uploades all our whatsapp messages and I took screen shots of all our whatsapp video chat logs also screen shots of our facebook pages showing our holidays together including with mine and her families.
> It is important to upload photos of your engagenment party with family. I also upload all reciepts for the ring and even photos from the store where we made the purchase. Anything you can think of will help. I am learning Vietnamese with an app so uploaded my monthly payment information.


Thanx for ur reply.... i am almost doing the same... feeling a bit relaxed that i am on a right track...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

GoViet said:


> Hi My Fiancee applied from Vietnam
> We submitted many photos, with names of people in photos and the place, of her visits to Perth and my visits to Vietnam and two other countries. I made a word document for each visit with about 20 photos. I included all boarding passes and hotel reciepts with both our names for the trips.
> I uploades all our whatsapp messages and I took screen shots of all our whatsapp video chat logs also screen shots of our facebook pages showing our holidays together including with mine and her families.
> It is important to upload photos of your engagenment party with family. I also upload all reciepts for the ring and even photos from the store where we made the purchase. Anything you can think of will help. I am learning Vietnamese with an app so uploaded my monthly payment information.


You say "It is important to upload photos of your engagenment party with family." However, it isn't always important. Some couples do not have an engagement party, others do not have family involved.

We got the PMV with no engagement party or photos of such.

If you have one then photos can be good.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

JandE said:


> You say "It is important to upload photos of your engagenment party with family." However, it isn't always important. Some couples do not have an engagement party, others do not have family involved.
> 
> We got the PMV with no engagement party or photos of such.
> 
> If you have one then photos can be good.


What else do you recommend as an evidence of relationship? Really sorry for bothering you all but i just don't want to miss anything. I have tried to provide evidence to the best of my ability..


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

JandE said:


> You say "It is important to upload photos of your engagenment party with family." However, it isn't always important. Some couples do not have an engagement party, others do not have family involved.
> 
> We got the PMV with no engagement party or photos of such.
> 
> If you have one then photos can be good.


Same. We never had an engagement party. I can't say any of my family knew we were even together as I hadn't spoken to anyone in my family for years.


----------



## noto (Feb 10, 2018)

Noodlejaffa said:


> I got mine from London on 30-10-18! Fly out to Oz this week. It's been a crazy 6 days getting organised.


Noodlejaffa was that a 7month wait? for UK processing

I applied from the UK mid August and wondering. 
Fiancée would like me to be out by game of thrones release!


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

hello guys, any update? PT changed from 13-20 months, from 12-17 months


----------



## TNDJ (Jan 14, 2019)

Applied in August and had biometrics and health check done shortly after. Been waiting for over 5 months and have heard nothing.


----------



## noto (Feb 10, 2018)

Update:

16th August - Submitted - front loaded all documents inc health check (bit risky)
17th January - Request for more information (10 year travel forgot about an EU trip that i had no stamp for)
20th February - Granted

Apologies for late reply, i already had a holiday booked end of March to see my fiancee now it will be my moving date. Everything is full team ahead. 

I applied from the UK. Will update more info and stuff later if anyone has questions.
Thanks forum


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

Applied on-line for a PMV 300 for fiancee in China in March 2018.
Also successfully applied for a 600 visitor's visa in Oct 2018.
PMV 300 was granted exactly 1 year and 1 week after application.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Patient Job said:


> Applied on-line for a PMV 300 for fiancee in China in March 2018.
> Also successfully applied for a 600 visitor's visa in Oct 2018.
> PMV 300 was granted exactly 1 year and 1 week after application.


Congratulations!!


----------

